# Diskriminierung zwischen Männern & Frauen? Twitch in der Kritik



## SimonHoffmann99 (22. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diskriminierung zwischen Männern & Frauen? Twitch in der Kritik* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Diskriminierung zwischen Männern & Frauen? Twitch in der Kritik*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## hunterseyes (22. April 2022)

wieso musste ich nun an den "oben ohne" streamer denken, wenn das ne Frau machen würde....lol


----------



## ivans (22. April 2022)

"Auch über den Umstand, dass Rassismus gegen Weiße nicht existiert und den daraus resultierenden Fokus, müssen wir an dieser Stelle nicht diskutieren."

Na dann sagen Sie mir mal wie "nicht weiss" meine Haut sein muss damit ich Rassismus erfahren kann? Wenn meine Haut weiss genug ist, meine Herkunft die richtige ist, kann man mit mir also machen was man möchte? Man kann mich desewegen also angreifen, diskriminieren etc.? Richtig? Das ist so ein typisch links radikaler humbug.


----------



## Kellykiller (22. April 2022)

Sexismus gegen Männer, das ist wie mit Rassismus gegen weiße. Angeblich nicht existent


----------



## arrgh (22. April 2022)

ivans schrieb:


> "Auch über den Umstand, dass Rassismus gegen Weiße nicht existiert und den daraus resultierenden Fokus, müssen wir an dieser Stelle nicht diskutieren."
> 
> Na dann sagen Sie mir mal wie "nicht weiss" meine Haut sein muss damit ich Rassismus erfahren kann? Wenn meine Haut weiss genug ist, meine Herkunft die richtige ist, kann man mit mir also machen was man möchte? Man kann mich desewegen also angreifen, diskriminieren etc.? Richtig? Das ist so ein typisch links radikaler humbug.


Genau so wenig kann es ja auch keine toxische Weiblichkeit geben, nicht wahr? Der weisse Mann ist eine wunderbare Projektionsfläche für alles.


----------



## Entkryptor (22. April 2022)

_"...Auch über den Umstand, dass ein angenommener "Rassismus gegen Weiße" nicht gleichzusetzen ist mit Rassismus gegen Minderheiten..."_

Mächtig politisch linksorientierte Grundeinstellung. Mal wieder.


----------



## Toni (22. April 2022)

Nicht gleichzusetzen heißt nicht, dass es nicht schlimm wäre oder verdammungswürdig. Über die Wortwahl lässt sich hier streiten, aber die Bedeutung ist ja nicht Falsch. Alleine aus historischen Gründen und der sich daraus ergebenden sozialen Schichten, ist es eben etwas anderes. Die Aussage ist letztlich, dass man sich nicht wundern braucht, dass Diskriminierung gegen Frauen oder PoC schneller geahndet wird als gegen Männer und weiße Personen. Das ist natürlich nicht gut und im Grunde auch genauso schlimm! Nur gesellschaftlich nicht so präsent und daher nicht so aufgegriffen, was sicherlich ebenfalls nicht ideal ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2022)

Ich bin entsetzt, wenn ich hier die linksextremistische Einstellung der PC Games sehe. Wenn das eure Gedankenwelt ist, dann werde ich mich hier zurückziehen.

Für mich wars das erstmal.


----------



## Toni (22. April 2022)

ich habe die Formulierung in Rücksprache nun abgeändert, damit klarer ist, was gemeint ist, ich denke jetzt kommt es mehr heraus


----------



## Nevrion (22. April 2022)

> Auch der Umstand, dass ein eventueller Rassismus gegen Weiße von Twitch nicht genauso fokussiert wird wie Rassismus gegen Minderheiten, ergibt sich von selbst.


Uff, Toni. Ich glaub entscheidend besser ist die neue Fassung auch nicht, denn hiermit wird etwas als normalisiert dargestellt, was es eigentlich nicht sein sollte.
Im Unterton schwingt immer noch mit, dass Rassismus gegen Schwarze schlimmer ist als Rassismus gegen Weiße, wobei man durch das Wort "Minderheiten" elegant einen Bogen darum macht es auch klar zu benennen.



Toni schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist letztlich, dass man sich nicht wundern braucht, dass Diskriminierung gegen Frauen oder PoC schneller geahndet wird als gegen Männer und weiße Personen.


Warum ist das so? Leuchtet mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ein. Vielleicht hab ich es also auch nur nicht verstanden.

Der grundsätzliche Gedanke, dass man Rassismus oder Diskriminierung nach Hautfarben oder anderen Merkmalen nach einer Schwere sortiert, ist Gedankengut einer bestimmten politischen Richtung, und das ist nicht unbedingt eine, die ich in einer offenen, freiheitlichen, demokratischen Gesellschaft begrüßen würde.


----------



## RoteRosen (22. April 2022)

Naja, immerhin hat sich die PC-Games jetzt offiziell geoutet als Hart-Links.

Will nicht sehen wie die Damen und Herren in ihrem Elfenbeinturm reagieren würden, wenn sie mal im Ruhrgebiet (ich empfehle hier Duisburg  ) Frankfurt a.M. oder Berlin Kreuzberg unterwegs sind.
Oder mal Urlaub machen in Frankreich o. Polen und in der Öffentlichkeit deutsch reden, abseits von Tourismushochburgen.
Nein, Rassismus gegen Weiße Menschen ist Gesellschaftlich nicht so präsent wie gegen PoC.....
Habe ich mir meine Kindheit und Jugend wohl nur eingebildet!

Edit: Ach ja, oder umgekehrt als polnischer oder russischer Einwanderer in DE....


----------



## Atomix444 (23. April 2022)

Mich stört es nicht, nutze Twitch nicht, und wen es stört, der sollte aufhören es zu nutzen, dann hat die Plattform Einnahmen durch einen Nutzer weniger. Gehört sowieso zu Amazon, nichts, was man unterstützen sollte.

Zu der Diskussion hier:
Hass gegen Weiße ist nicht automatisch Rassismus. Die Leute sollten sich mal mit der Definition auseinander setzen, vor allem mit den Gründen WARUM es diesen Hass auf Weiße gibt. Das als Rassimus zu labeln ist nichts anderes als Täter-Opfer Umkehr.

Man muss dazu sagen, dass Rassismus sich nicht nur über die Hautfarbe definiert. Antisemitismus ist z.B. auch Rassismus.


----------



## MarcHammel (23. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Warum ist das so? Leuchtet mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ein. Vielleicht hab ich es also auch nur nicht verstanden.


Die Gründe dafür sind vielfältig.

Die Gleichsetzung von Frauen beispielsweise geschah erst in jüngster Vergangenheit. Frauenwahlrecht gibt es in DE erst seit dem letzten Jahrhundert. Vergewaltigung in der Ehe ist erst seit 1997 eine Straftat. Vorher gab es das rechtlich gar nicht und wurde nur geahndet, wenn Opfer und Täter nicht verheiratet waren. Nur um mal zwei Beispiele zu nennen. Historisch gesehen ist der Zeitraum nichts und kaum mehr als ein Fliegenschiss.

Was PoC angeht, werden die immernoch viel zu häufig benachteiligt. Und auch die Sklaverei ist historisch gesehen noch gar nicht so lange her.

Das alles ist natürlich ein rotes Tuch und wir sind zwar auf einem guten Weg, allerdings noch längst nicht da, wo wir sein sollten und wollen. Aber...



Nevrion schrieb:


> Der grundsätzliche Gedanke, dass man Rassismus oder Diskriminierung nach Hautfarben oder anderen Merkmalen nach einer Schwere sortiert, ist Gedankengut einer bestimmten politischen Richtung, und das ist nicht unbedingt eine, die ich in einer offenen, freiheitlichen, demokratischen Gesellschaft begrüßen würde.


...diesem Punkt hier stimme ich zu.



Atomix444 schrieb:


> Zu der Diskussion hier:
> Hass gegen Weiße ist nicht automatisch Rassismus. Die Leute sollten sich mal mit der Definition auseinander setzen, vor allem mit den Gründen WARUM es diesen Hass auf Weiße gibt. Das als Rassimus zu labeln ist nichts anderes als Täter-Opfer Umkehr.


Wenn es Hass gegen Weiße ist, WEIL sie Weiß sind, dann ist es per Definition Rassismus. Nicht eine einzige Definition dieses Begriffes unterscheidet zwischen Ethnien oder besagt, dass es Rassismus gegen Weiße nicht geben würde.

Rassismus setzt vor allem ein ungleiches Machtverhältnis voraus und vor allem im westlichen Raum sind Weiße in einer Machtposition.  Rassismus gegen Weiße ist auch nicht so präsent, wie Rassismus gegen PoC. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es Rassismus gegen Weiße nicht geben würde. Dieses Machtverhältnis muss sich nämlich nicht auf die gesamtgesellschaftliche Ebene beziehen. Das kann es auch innerhalb der bloßen Interaktion zwischen zwei Individuen geben.

Wenn du (vermutlich wirst du weiß sein) vor einem 2 Meter großen Schwarzen stehst und der beleidigt dich, boxt dir auch einfach eine, nur weil du weiß bist, dann bist du keinesfalls in einer höheren Machtposition. Und damit ist das Rassismus gegen Weiße.

Wenn du in China oder Japan lebst und dort aufgrund deiner Herkunft diskriminiert wirst, ist das was? Korrekt. Rassismus.

Es gibt ja auch Rassismus gegen Russen und andere Osteuropäer. Die sind keine PoC, sondern in der Mehrheit Weiße. Ich könnte jetzt noch andere Nationalitäten aufzählen, aber ich denke, das reicht. Es gibt keinen Grund, warum es keinen Rassismus gegen Weiße an sich geben soll.

Das Argument der Täter/Opfer-Umkehr zieht nicht. Damit suggerierst du ja, dass man automatisch Täter ist, weil man weiß ist. Das ist eine bestenfalls recht mutige Behauptung. Aber eben auch nicht mehr.

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind und erörtern, warum es Hass gegen Weiße gibt, sollte man auch nicht außer Acht lassen, warum es beispielsweise Hass gegen Muslime gibt. Ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass Integration massiv erschwert wird, je größer die kulturellen Unterschiede sind. Und islamischer Terror ist ja auch kein Hirngespinst. Die Frage hier ist halt nur:* Ist das zielführend? *Ich denke eher nicht. Weil's halt nicht auf alle zutrifft.

Ignorieren sollte man das freilich nicht und jeder hat eine Verantwortung zu tragen. Aber wenn wir so anfangen, kommt man bestimmt nicht auf das gewünschte Ergebnis. Und das gewünschte Ergebnis ist ja nicht Hass gegen Weiße, gegen Schwarze oder Muslime. Sondern Gleichberechtigung und Gerechtigkeit. Oder nicht? Man sollte sich also nicht mit Hass begegnen, sondern mit Achtung. 

Ich bin selbst linkspolitisch und jeder sexistische und rassistische Kommentar wird von mir massiv und scharf kritisiert. Aber zu sagen, dass es kein Rassismus gegen Weiße gäbe, halte ich für absoluten Schwachsinn und völlig an der Realität vorbei gezielt. 



Atomix444 schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen, dass Rassismus sich nicht nur über die Hautfarbe definiert. Antisemitismus ist z.B. auch Rassismus.


Antisemitismus bezeichnet die Abneigung gegen Juden. Hier sollte man aber ein wenig vorsichtig mit dem Begriff Rassismus umgehen. Das Judentum ist in erster Linie eine Religion. Viele Juden bezeichnen sich zwar als ein Volk (was sie auch gern dürfen), aber andere eben nicht und sehen sich dem Judentum nicht als Volk zugehörig, sondern als Angehörige einer Religion.


----------



## arrgh (23. April 2022)

Atomix444 schrieb:


> Zu der Diskussion hier:
> Hass gegen Weiße ist nicht automatisch Rassismus.


Das ist ein Widerspruch.


----------



## AgentDynamic (23. April 2022)

Hatte nicht mal irgendein Typ davon geträumt, das seine Kinder nach ihrem Charakter beurteilt werden sollten und nicht nach ihrer Hautfarbe?

In der Essenz geht es doch bei jedem "Ismus" darum, die eigene Person oder Gruppe X über die anderer Personen oder Gruppen Y zustellen.
Eine prozentuale Gewichtung in egal welcher Form zugunsten des Angegriffenen ändert nichts daran.

Argumente wie "Gruppe Z ist aber in größerer Anzahl, hätte mehr Macht oder ist scheinbar weniger Attacken ausgesetzt" sind genauso kurz gedacht wie "Gruppe X begeht anteilig an der Gesamtbevölkerung mehr Straftaten, deswegen muss jeder von Gruppe X kriminell sein...".

Ismus bleibt Ismus, egal wie man es dreht, egal von welcher Seite des politischen Spektrums es kommt.
Da helfen auch keine Pillen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (23. April 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist letztlich, dass man sich nicht wundern braucht, dass Diskriminierung gegen Frauen oder PoC schneller geahndet wird als gegen Männer und weiße Personen. Das ist natürlich nicht gut und im Grunde auch genauso schlimm! Nur gesellschaftlich nicht so präsent und daher nicht so aufgegriffen, was sicherlich ebenfalls nicht ideal ist.


Ich hätte  die "Unterhaltung" Sektion gerne persönlich komplett versteckt, so hab ich den Titel gelesen und hab natürlich es anklicken müßen...was ein Fehler war.
Aber jetzt zum Thema:
Also ein Algorithmus kann scheller die Formulierung bei Minderheiten finden als bei der bösen Mehrheitsgesellschaft?
Total gemeiner Algorithmus - oder eben nicht, denn dem Algorithmus ist das nämlich völlig gleich, da hat jemand anscheinend kaum Ahnung wie solche Konstrukte funktionieren.
Entweder es gibt den Algorithmus nicht, weil er nicht implementiert ist - da es ja keinen Rassismus gegen Weiße und Diskriminierung gegen Männer geben kann - wie ein völlig durchgeknallter Autor verlauten hat lassen oder es gibt ihn, nur die Mitarbeiter bei Twitch hocken in der gleichen extremistisch durchgeknallten Ecke wie der besagte Autor, sehen die Meldung und lassen sie ins Leere laufen.
Ansonsten ist die Antwort eine Aneinanderreihung von *ABER*...kennt jeder diese *ABER.*
Euren politischen Extremismus dürft ihr gerne für euch behalten - oder beim Spiegel ausleben wie eine Margarete Stokowski in ihren Kolumnen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toni (25. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Uff, Toni. Ich glaub entscheidend besser ist die neue Fassung auch nicht, denn hiermit wird etwas als normalisiert dargestellt, was es eigentlich nicht sein sollte.
> Im Unterton schwingt immer noch mit, dass Rassismus gegen Schwarze schlimmer ist als Rassismus gegen Weiße, wobei man durch das Wort "Minderheiten" elegant einen Bogen darum macht es auch klar zu benennen.


Eine Bewertung findet hier doch gar nicht statt (woher ich das weiß, ich habe den neuen Satz geschrieben^^), sondern ein Hinweis darauf, dass es ja klar ist, warum das nicht das gleiche ist. Geopolitisch, historisch und damit auch heute in sozialen Schichten manifestiert ist Rassismus gegen Minderheiten ein Umstand, der heute noch nicht vollends aufgearbeitet ist und der in unserer aktuellen Medienlandschaft (wie Twitch) verfolgt wird, wie der Teufel. Das heißt nicht, dass Rassismus gegen Mehrheitsgruppen (in unserem Falle Weiße) oder auch Diskriminierung gegen Männer, Heterosexuelle, etc. in irgendeiner Form ok sind. Sie werden nur weniger in Schutz genommen. Warum das so ist, liegt zum einen daran, dass die Bevölkerung nicht darauf sensibilisiert ist und dass die Auswirkungen dieser Diskriminierung als nicht so schlimm aufgenommen wird, als dass die Regierung eingreifen würde (damit möchte ich mich erneut von einer Beurteilung distanzieren, sondern rede vom allgemeinen Bild in der Gesellschaft, dass nicht unbedingt die Wahrheit wiedergibt).


Nevrion schrieb:


> Der grundsätzliche Gedanke, dass man Rassismus oder Diskriminierung nach Hautfarben oder anderen Merkmalen nach einer Schwere sortiert, ist Gedankengut einer bestimmten politischen Richtung, und das ist nicht unbedingt eine, die ich in einer offenen, freiheitlichen, demokratischen Gesellschaft begrüßen würde.


Wie gesagt, dass hat nichts mit schwere zu tun, bzw. einer persönlichen Beurteilung dieser. Wir können geschichtliche Entwicklungen aber nicht ignorieren und so tun als ob alle Menschen total gleichberechtigt wären. Generell muss jeder Rassismus unterbunden werden und auch Diskriminierung ist nie gut, egal gegen wen. Der Artikel bezog sich darauf, dass es recht offensichtliche Umstände gibt, warum die Plattform (bzw. ein Algorithmus dahingegen sensibilisiert ist)


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Also ein Algorithmus kann scheller die Formulierung bei Minderheiten finden als bei der bösen Mehrheitsgesellschaft?
> Total gemeiner Algorithmus - oder eben nicht, denn dem Algorithmus ist das nämlich völlig gleich, da hat jemand anscheinend kaum Ahnung wie solche Konstrukte funktionieren.


Ein Algorithmus könnte zum Beispiel auf eine Datenbank zugreifen, auf der sich gesperrte Wörter befinden. Ich würde darauf tippen, dass sich dort vermehrt solche Wörter finden, die oft gemeldet werden. Und es wird das häufiger gemeldet, was zum einen mehr vorkommt und zum anderen als verboten wahrgenommen wird. Wie oben gesagt, ist unsere Gesellschaft sehr auf Diskriminierung gegen Frauen und Rassismus gegen Minderheiten sensibilisiert und daher werden solche Dinger öfter gemeldet, landen also eher auf einer Liste, mit gesperrten Wörtern. 
Aber das ist nur eine Art, wie so etwas funktionieren könnte. Das hat im übrigen nichts mit gemein zu tun   



RoteRosen schrieb:


> Will nicht sehen wie die Damen und Herren in ihrem Elfenbeinturm reagieren würden, wenn sie mal im Ruhrgebiet (ich empfehle hier Duisburg  ) Frankfurt a.M. oder Berlin Kreuzberg unterwegs sind.


Ich bin tatsächlich oft in Frankfurt unterwegs^^ (da komm ich her und wohne da auch noch zeitweise) und empfinde das eher als eine allgemein unfreundliche Stadt  


Ich bin mir letztlich nicht sicher, warum hier eine krasse politische Färbung genannt wird. Rassismus sollte nichts mit politischen Positionen zu tun haben und heutzutage tendieren manche leider dazu, in extremen zu denken. Unsere politische Position kann euch in der Redaktion keiner nennen, weil wir keine haben. 

Und die Aussage, dass Diskriminierung gegen Mehrheiten nicht das gleiche ist, wie gegen Minderheiten in eine politische Ecke zu stecken, finde ich zu kurz gefasst.


----------



## McTrevor (25. April 2022)

Zu diesem Aufregerthema passt glaube ich dieser Song ganz hervorragend :




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WLMgbV3uaz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





> [Verse 1]
> Walkin' around, I've got no one to talk to
> There's everyone, and then there's just me
> If I could change, don't you think that I'd do it?
> ...



Ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt (und entsetzt) wie wenig selbstreflektiert die höchst priviligierten Bevölkerungsgruppen auf diesem Planeten bezüglich ihrer Situation sind. Durch den puren Zufall, als weißer Mensch in einem westlichen Land geboren worden zu sein, hat man schon 95% der Weltbevölkerung an der Startlinie hinter sich zurückgelassen. Selbst wenn man dann mit aller Gewalt daran arbeitet, das zu verkacken, wird man es immer noch besser haben als geschätzt 80% der Bevölkerung auf diesem Planeten.

Es ist ein unfassbarer Luxus sich so ein Thema als zu beackerndes Schlachtfeld aussuchen zu können. Es ist schon eine Parodie an sich angesichts dessen, was derzeit auf diesem Planeten los ist. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Nevrion (25. April 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht, dass Rassismus gegen Mehrheitsgruppen (in unserem Falle Weiße) oder auch Diskriminierung gegen Männer, Heterosexuelle, etc. in irgendeiner Form ok sind. Sie werden nur weniger in Schutz genommen. Warum das so ist, liegt zum einen daran, dass die Bevölkerung nicht darauf sensibilisiert ist und dass die Auswirkungen dieser Diskriminierung als nicht so schlimm aufgenommen wird, als dass die Regierung eingreifen würde (damit möchte ich mich erneut von einer Beurteilung distanzieren, sondern rede vom allgemeinen Bild in der Gesellschaft, dass nicht unbedingt die Wahrheit wiedergibt).


Ich selbst denke schon dass die Bevölkerung darauf sensibilisert ist, aber wie du sagst, trägt man dies seltener nach außen. Ob das jedoch einen weniger zum Schutz vor Diskriminierung legitimiert, wage ich zu bezweifeln und sollte auch an keiner Stelle normalisiert dargestellt werden. Genau das tut der Text leider jedoch.



Toni schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, dass hat nichts mit schwere zu tun, bzw. einer persönlichen Beurteilung dieser. Wir können geschichtliche Entwicklungen aber nicht ignorieren und so tun als ob alle Menschen total gleichberechtigt wären. Generell muss jeder Rassismus unterbunden werden und auch Diskriminierung ist nie gut, egal gegen wen. Der Artikel bezog sich darauf, dass es recht offensichtliche Umstände gibt, warum die Plattform (bzw. ein Algorithmus dahingegen sensibilisiert ist)



In diesem Land sind alle Bürger gleichberechtigt. Schon die Andeutung, dass dies nicht so wäre, halte ich für eine ungewöhnliche Grundhaltung. Was kannst du als Frau z.B. nicht was ein Mann an selber Stelle dürfte? Geschichtliche Entwicklungen ist dann sowas wie eine Erbschuld, oder was stellst du dir darunter vor? Frauen haben doch heute genau den gleichen gesellschaftlichen Rang wie Männer, bekommen sogar an mancher Stelle einen Bonus oben drauf, indem man Ihnen Quoten in bestimmten Berufen gibt. Wenn der Algorithmus also das Verhältnis von Mann zu Frau von vor 100 Jahren bewertet, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum er stattdessen nicht das aus dem Jahr 2022 nimmt? Wir können uns doch nicht für eine Gleichberechtigung aussprechen, aber dann sagen, wenn man gegen Männer ätzt ist das schon ok, weil die hatten jetzt die letzten 20.000 Jahre davor mal keine Sorgen deswegen. Minderheitenschutz ist gut und richtig, aber zu Lasten der Mehrheit ist nach meinem Empfinden dann auch nicht besser oder  gar gerechter.

Immerhin stimmen wir in einigen wesentlichen Punkten überein und nur der Text im Artikel suggeriert etwas anderes.



McTrevor schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt (und entsetzt) wie wenig selbstreflektiert die höchst priviligierten Bevölkerungsgruppen auf diesem Planeten bezüglich ihrer Situation sind. Durch den puren Zufall, als weißer Mensch in einem westlichen Land geboren worden zu sein, hat man schon 95% der Weltbevölkerung an der Startlinie hinter sich zurückgelassen. Selbst wenn man dann mit aller Gewalt daran arbeitet, das zu verkacken, wird man es immer noch besser haben als geschätzt 80% der Bevölkerung auf diesem Planeten.


Du wurdest nicht durch Zufall in eine Welt geboren, die man allgemeinhin als westlich bezeichnet. Du bist das Produkt der Gene von deinem Vater und Mutter, deren Vorfahren dafür gekämpft haben, dass du es mal besser haben wirst als sie selbst. (Sofern du nicht frisch zugezogen bist) Dieses Priveleg wurde dir nicht geschenkt, es wurde erkämpft und erarbeitet, also wirf es nicht weg als ob du dich dafür schämen müsstest.


----------



## Toni (26. April 2022)

Ich denke, da haben wir sehr verschiedene Grundhaltungen. Ich spreche dir deine nicht ab, weil es sich hier um persönliche Ansichten handelt, die jeder durch seine Werteentwicklung gewinnt und die keinen Anspruch auf Wahrheit erheben können.



Nevrion schrieb:


> Was kannst du als Frau z.B. nicht was ein Mann an selber Stelle dürfte?


Frauen haben es schwerer eingestellt zu werden, sobald sie in einem Alter sind, wo sie potenziell Kinder kriegen können oder welche haben. Die Medizin ist bei Frauen hinterher, weil medizinische Studien vorwiegend mit männlichen Probanden gemacht werden, um die Monatsblutung nicht einrechnen zu müssen. Die Auswahl an Verhütungsmitteln für Frauen ist grenzwertig schlecht und wird quasi nie von der Kasse übernommen. Die Abtreibungsthematik ist auch nicht hundert prozent pro Frau, und wie man im Alltag oft behandelt wird, mit kleinen Spitzen hier und da ist auch nicht ohne. Frauen bekommen beigebracht mit dem Schlüssel in der Hand nach Hause zu laufen, um was zum Schlagen zu haben, "Feuer" zu rufen, weil auf "Hilfe" keiner reagiert. Man wird ständig mit "Süße" oder "Schätzelein" angesprochen und bekommt eigentlich ständig erklärt, was einem besser stehen würde, wie man sich verhalten solle und bekommt ungewollte Hilfestellung, bei technsichen Fragen. 
Zudem ist es in unserer Gesellschaft noch nicht richtig drin, dass man Frauen nicht übergriffig anmachen darf, Witze darüber machen, dass man sie vergewaltigt oder beleidigen, weil sie sich nicht mit dir unterhalten wollen. Diese "Einzelschicksale" wären nicht sooo schlimm, wenn es nicht eine häufige Täter-Opfer-Umkehr geben würde. 



Nevrion schrieb:


> Dieses Priveleg wurde dir nicht geschenkt, es wurde erkämpft und erarbeitet, also wirf es nicht weg als ob du dich dafür schämen müsstest.


Meine Eltern haben auch nichts dafür getan, da zu sein, wo sie sind. Und selbst wenn, hätte ich es ja trotzdem geschenkt bekommen. Drehen wir das Argument auf den Kopf: ich bin die Tochter von einer allein-erziehenden Mutter, die sich durchaus mal umbringen wollte und es ist bestimmt nicht alles rund gelaufen: Habe ich mir das auch verdient, weil mir das nicht "geschenkt"/gegeben wurde, sondern dass meine Familie sich erarbeitet hat?

Ich pointiere hier absichtlich. Wie gesagt, ich sehe deinen Punkt und akzeptiere auch deine Meinung, teile sie aber überhaupt nicht. 

Ich schäme mich nicht für meine Herkunft, bin aber auch nicht stolz auf sie, weil sie mich alleine als Mensch nicht formt. Stattdessen mache ich mir regelmäßig bewusst, wie gut es mir eigentlich geht und ich in meinem Leben immer sehr hohes soziales wie auch kulturelles Kapital hatte, aus dem ich schöpfen konnte.

Niemand sollte seine eigenen Erfolge deswegen kleiner machen, aber man darf die Benachteiligung von anderen dabei nicht aus den Augen verlieren


----------



## McTrevor (26. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Wir können uns doch nicht für eine Gleichberechtigung aussprechen, aber dann sagen, wenn man gegen Männer ätzt ist das schon ok, weil die hatten jetzt die letzten 20.000 Jahre davor mal keine Sorgen deswegen. Minderheitenschutz ist gut und richtig, aber zu Lasten der Mehrheit ist nach meinem Empfinden dann auch nicht besser oder  gar gerechter.


Das Argument ist die reinste Nebelkerze. Hier wurde aufgrund der akuten Realwelt-Problematik lediglich etwas übersehen bei der Implementierung eines Algorithmus. Eine nennenswerte, systemische Benachteiligung findet faktisch nicht statt. Nicht umsonst wird das jetzt nur durch solche Publicity-Aktionen ans Licht befördert, weil es im echten Leben bis dato null Auswirkungen hatte. Hier wird also mit absolut übertriebener Empörung in einen simplen Lapsus böse Absicht rein interpretiert. 

Der Lapsus gehört behoben, keine Frage. Aber der Rummel drumrum ist reinstes Mimimi überpriviligierter Berufsempörter, denen in der ganz überwiegenden Zahl faktisch nicht der Hauch eines Nachteils dadurch entstanden ist. Nichtprobleme so hoch zu stilisieren ist ein guter Gradmesser für die Abwesenheit echter Sorgen und Probleme.



Nevrion schrieb:


> Du wurdest nicht durch Zufall in eine Welt geboren, die man allgemeinhin als westlich bezeichnet. Du bist das Produkt der Gene von deinem Vater und Mutter, deren Vorfahren dafür gekämpft haben, dass du es mal besser haben wirst als sie selbst. (Sofern du nicht frisch zugezogen bist) Dieses Priveleg wurde dir nicht geschenkt, es wurde erkämpft und erarbeitet, also wirf es nicht weg als ob du dich dafür schämen müsstest.


Ich könnte jetzt als afrikanisches Kind auf einer Deponie Platinen ausbrennen und mich dabei langsam aber sicher vergiften. Es ist kein Zufall, dass die Welt ist, wie sie ist. Aber dass  Du und ich konkret bei den "Gewinnern" geboren wurden ist reiner Zufall und hat nichts, absolut nichts damit zu tun, dass wir es uns verdient oder erarbeitet hätten. Und wenn man sich näher damit auseinandersetzt, wie unser Wohlstand historisch und aktuell zustande kommt, sollte man "erkämpft und erarbeitet" sehr differenziert und keinesfalls überwiegend positiv besetzt interpretieren. Man mag von Habeck halten was man will, aber er hat recht, wenn er sagt, dass unser Lebensstil hier eine Schneise der Verwüstung in Natur und weniger glücklichen Gesellschaften hinterlässt. Und auch wenn es unbequem ist, sollte man sich das ruhig öfter mal bewusst machen.


----------



## Zybba (26. April 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich näher damit auseinandersetzt, wie unser Wohlstand historisch und aktuell zustande kommt, sollte man "erkämpft und erarbeitet" sehr differenziert und keinesfalls überwiegend positiv besetzt interpretieren.


Guter Gedanke!


----------



## Nevrion (26. April 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Frauen haben es schwerer eingestellt zu werden, sobald sie in einem Alter sind, wo sie potenziell Kinder kriegen können oder welche haben. Die Medizin ist bei Frauen hinterher, weil medizinische Studien vorwiegend mit männlichen Probanden gemacht werden, um die Monatsblutung nicht einrechnen zu müssen. Die Auswahl an Verhütungsmitteln für Frauen ist grenzwertig schlecht und wird quasi nie von der Kasse übernommen. Die Abtreibungsthematik ist auch nicht hundert prozent pro Frau, und wie man im Alltag oft behandelt wird, mit kleinen Spitzen hier und da ist auch nicht ohne. Frauen bekommen beigebracht mit dem Schlüssel in der Hand nach Hause zu laufen, um was zum Schlagen zu haben, "Feuer" zu rufen, weil auf "Hilfe" keiner reagiert. Man wird ständig mit "Süße" oder "Schätzelein" angesprochen und bekommt eigentlich ständig erklärt, was einem besser stehen würde, wie man sich verhalten solle und bekommt ungewollte Hilfestellung, bei technsichen Fragen.
> Zudem ist es in unserer Gesellschaft noch nicht richtig drin, dass man Frauen nicht übergriffig anmachen darf, Witze darüber machen, dass man sie vergewaltigt oder beleidigen, weil sie sich nicht mit dir unterhalten wollen. Diese "Einzelschicksale" wären nicht sooo schlimm, wenn es nicht eine häufige Täter-Opfer-Umkehr geben würde.


Na ja gut, und Männer haben es schwerer als Kindergärtner genommen zu werden usw., aber die Tatsache das Frauen schwanger werden können, heißt nicht, dass sie weniger Wert sind oder weniger Rechte hätten. Das ist eine rein geschäftliche Entscheidung. Ein Unternehmen muss davon ausgehen, dass eine Arbeitskraft eine zeit lang nicht zur Verfügung steht, wenn sie schwanger ist. Das ist für ein Unternehmen, dass auf Gewinne angewiesen ist nie eine Selbstverständlichkeit und das Risiko ist gleichwertig zu sehen, wie wenn man jemanden einstellt, der oft krank ist. Das mit dem männlichen Probanden und den medizinischen Studien ist eine Art Mythos, den man gerne im linken Spektrum verbreitet.
Die Wahrheit lässt sich jedoch einfach nachlesen:


> Nur bei den ersten Studien mit einem Medikament überhaupt werden meist ausschließlich männliche gesunde Teilnehmer benötigt. Es handelt sich um Studien, bei denen nicht die Wirkung, sondern zunächst einmal das „Verhalten“ des neuen Wirkstoffs im Körper untersucht werden muss; und dies im einfachsten Fall, d. h. ohne Einfluss von Hormonschwankungen oder hormonellen Verhütungsmitteln. Das ist am ehesten mit Männern zu realisieren. Die Ergebnisse müssen aber anschließend mit Frauen überprüft werden.
> Quelle: https://www.vfa.de/de/arzneimittel-...sunterschiede-in-der-medikamentenwirkung.html


Das wir hier über Abtreibung und Co reden hat im Endeffekt auch nichts weiter mit einem Gleichberechtigungsproblem zu tun, denn wann immer eine Frau sich in einem Bereich benachteiligt fühlt, so kann man davon ausgehen, dass es irgendwo eine Situation gibt, wo es Männern genauso geht. Männer bekommen z.B. beigebracht sich nicht in eiligen Schritten zu bewegen, wenn sie zufällig alleine hinter einer Frau hinterher laufen, weil diese sonst aus Panik ihr Pfefferspray zückt, obwohl man es eigentlich nur eilig hatte auf einen Termin zu kommen.
Ich halte dich eigentlich für clever, Toni. Deswegen wundert es mich, warum du dir so einen Opferkult um dein Geschlecht erschafftst. Nichts davon hat jedenfalls mit irgendwelchen fehlenden Gleichberechtigungen oder einer Rechtslage zu tun bei der man als Frau benachteiligt ist.



Toni schrieb:


> Meine Eltern haben auch nichts dafür getan, da zu sein, wo sie sind. Und selbst wenn, hätte ich es ja trotzdem geschenkt bekommen. Drehen wir das Argument auf den Kopf: ich bin die Tochter von einer allein-erziehenden Mutter, die sich durchaus mal umbringen wollte und es ist bestimmt nicht alles rund gelaufen: Habe ich mir das auch verdient, weil mir das nicht "geschenkt"/gegeben wurde, sondern dass meine Familie sich erarbeitet hat?
> 
> Ich pointiere hier absichtlich. Wie gesagt, ich sehe deinen Punkt und akzeptiere auch deine Meinung, teile sie aber überhaupt nicht.


Doch, deine Eltern haben durch ihre Handlungen und Entscheidungen, sei es nur auf dem Wahlzettel, dazu beigetragen dass du (hoffentlich) ein gutes Leben haben wirst. Natürlich gelingt das nicht immer allen, aber grundsätzlich ist das was man hier als Geschenk empfindet, vielen Toten, vielen Kämpfen und tausende Jahre harter Arbeit zu verdanken. Auch wenn der Müller nur ein Brot gebacken hat, hat das vielleicht Albert Einstein satt gemacht, versimpelt gesagt.
Dein Beispiel für eine kaputte Familie ist natürlich ein tragisches, denn leider bekommt auch in Deutschland nicht jeder was er verdient, aber die Chance am Abend etwas zu Essen auf dem Tisch zu haben und fließend Wasser ist hier nun mal höher als in manch einen afrikanischen Land. Ich verstehe deine Sicht der Dinge zwar, finde sie aber ehrlich gesagt eher ein wenig deprimierend.



McTrevor schrieb:


> Das Argument ist die reinste Nebelkerze. Hier wurde aufgrund der akuten Realwelt-Problematik lediglich etwas übersehen bei der Implementierung eines Algorithmus. Eine nennenswerte, systemische Benachteiligung findet faktisch nicht statt. Nicht umsonst wird das jetzt nur durch solche Publicity-Aktionen ans Licht befördert, weil es im echten Leben bis dato null Auswirkungen hatte. Hier wird also mit absolut übertriebener Empörung in einen simplen Lapsus böse Absicht rein interpretiert.
> 
> Der Lapsus gehört behoben, keine Frage. Aber der Rummel drumrum ist reinstes Mimimi überpriviligierter Berufsempörter, denen in der ganz überwiegenden Zahl faktisch nicht der Hauch eines Nachteils dadurch entstanden ist. Nichtprobleme so hoch zu stilisieren ist ein guter Gradmesser für die Abwesenheit echter Sorgen und Probleme.


Es geht um die allgegenwärtige Doppelmoral, die man an manchen Stellen der Gesellschaft findet. Da ist nichts eine Nebelkerze dran. Eigentlich heißt es doch dass alle Menschen gleich sind und nicht dass manche gleicher wären.


----------



## Toni (26. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Na ja gut, und Männer haben es schwerer als Kindergärtner genommen zu werden usw., aber die Tatsache das Frauen schwanger werden können, heißt nicht, dass sie weniger Wert sind oder weniger Rechte hätten. Das ist eine rein geschäftliche Entscheidung. Ein Unternehmen muss davon ausgehen, dass eine Arbeitskraft eine zeit lang nicht zur Verfügung steht, wenn sie schwanger ist. Das ist für ein Unternehmen, dass auf Gewinne angewiesen ist nie eine Selbstverständlichkeit und das Risiko ist gleichwertig zu sehen, wie wenn man jemanden einstellt, der oft krank ist.


Das möchte ich gar nicht absprechen, ich würde aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht dafinitiv auch so handeln, aber da ist es halt Sache der sozialen Marktwirtschaft so sozial zu sein, dass ein kleines bis mittelständisches Unternehmen solche Personen einstellen kann, ohne befürchten zu müssen, insolvenz zu gehen.


Nevrion schrieb:


> Das mit dem männlichen Probanden und den medizinischen Studien ist eine Art Mythos, den man gerne im linken Spektrum verbreitet.


Diese Infos hatte ich über die öffentlich-rechtlichen, werde mich aber damit nochmal mehr beschäftigen, das klingt sehr interessant und vor allem relevant, was du da gepostet hast. 

Ich möchte keinen Opferkult erschaffen, weil es ja per se auch keinen Täter gibt. Männer sind natürlich in anderen Situationen benachteiligt, oben auf, wenn es um die Frage des Sorgerechts geht (wenn man beim Thema bleibt).

Dennoch ist unsere Geslleschaft in vielen bereichen nicht nett zu Frauen und das war die Frage. Aber auch in anderer Hinsicht haben wir noch große Schritte zu gehen und man muss aufpassen, dass sich das Verhältnis nicht umkehrt und man andere Gruppen benachteiligt. Mein Wunsch in dieser Diskussion ist eigentlich nur, dass man sich davon löst, Aussagen in bestimmte parteiliche und politische Richtungen zu ordnen, weil das einer Diskussion (so empfinde ich es) eher unförderlich ist. 



Nevrion schrieb:


> aber die Chance am Abend etwas zu Essen auf dem Tisch zu haben und fließend Wasser ist hier nun mal höher als in manch einen afrikanischen Land.


Ich denke, das Problem ist hier, dass man durchaus Ursachen dafür in eben unserer westlichen Gemeinschaft findet. Wie McTrevor schreibt, hat unser Verhalten immer noch Auswirkungen auf andere Länder. Ob das nun Wasserabgrabung durch Nestlé ist, Müllverseuchung von Gewässern und damit ausbleibender Fischfang, Wegwerfkultur, etc. 
Da kann der einzelne nur bedingt etwas dafür, aber auch da muss eben von oben entschieden werden. Ob das überhaupt noch etwas hilft, ist eine andere Frage. Ich finde da Aussagen wie "wenn deutschland etwas ändert, bringt das global gesehen eh nichts" auch sehr deprimierend^^ Aber die Zeit wird zeigen, was passiert


----------



## McTrevor (26. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Männer bekommen z.B. beigebracht sich nicht in eiligen Schritten zu bewegen, wenn sie zufällig alleine hinter einer Frau hinterher laufen, weil diese sonst aus Panik ihr Pfefferspray zückt, obwohl man es eigentlich nur eilig hatte auf einen Termin zu kommen.





Nevrion schrieb:


> Es geht um die allgegenwärtige Doppelmoral, die man an manchen Stellen der Gesellschaft findet. Da ist nichts eine Nebelkerze dran. Eigentlich heißt es doch dass alle Menschen gleich sind und nicht dass manche gleicher wären.


Öhm, wer hat denn behauptet, dass es ok ist, wenn Männer benachteiligt werden?

Und Doppelmoral bzw. Ignoranz ist ein guter Punkt. Den aktuellen Wohlstand ungeachtet der moralisch höchst fragwürdigen Maßnahmen "der Vorfahren" als Verdienst und Leistung derselbigen darzustellen ist ignorant oder höchst unethisch.


----------



## Nevrion (26. April 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Dennoch ist unsere Geslleschaft in vielen bereichen nicht nett zu Frauen und das war die Frage. Aber auch in anderer Hinsicht haben wir noch große Schritte zu gehen und man muss aufpassen, dass sich das Verhältnis nicht umkehrt und man andere Gruppen benachteiligt. Mein Wunsch in dieser Diskussion ist eigentlich nur, dass man sich davon löst, Aussagen in bestimmte parteiliche und politische Richtungen zu ordnen, weil das einer Diskussion (so empfinde ich es) eher unförderlich ist.


Das ist doch mal ein schönes Schlusswort und so würde ich es auch gerne belassen. Wichtig war mir nur darauf hinzuweisen, dass wir als Gesellschaft es nicht einfach so hinnehmen sollten, wenn Männer gegenüber Frauen schlechter gestellt sind und umgekehrt. Der Artikel ließ/lässt hier meiner Ansicht nun mal mehr Interpretationsspielraum zu.



McTrevor schrieb:


>


Auch nicht viel sonderbarer als die Sache mit den Schlüssel in der Hand ... aber ja, Männer leiden auch unter Klischees.


McTrevor schrieb:


> Öhm, wer hat denn behauptet, dass es ok ist, wenn Männer benachteiligt werden?


Der Text im Artikel, die ursprünglich von mir zitierte Stelle stellt eine Normalisierung solcher Benachteiligungen in Aussicht, in dem es hier von Nachvollziehbarkeit spricht/sprach. Aber dann lieber noch mal 2 Seiten zurück lesen, bevor ich anfangen muss mich selbst zu zitieren 



McTrevor schrieb:


> Den aktuellen Wohlstand ungeachtet der moralisch höchst fragwürdigen Maßnahmen "der Vorfahren" als Verdienst und Leistung derselbigen darzustellen ist ignorant oder höchst unethisch.


Ich sehe daran nichts unethisches. Immerhin ist das plausibler als von Zufällen zu reden. Gut, ich bin aber auch atheist und glaub nicht an Seelenwanderung oder so.


----------



## Entkryptor (27. April 2022)

> Toni schrieb:
> Unsere politische Position kann euch in der Redaktion keiner nennen, weil wir keine haben.“



<- Dem ist ganz klar zu widersprechen. Artikel wie…


„https://www.pcgames.de/Elex-Spiel-5...entar-Fraktionen-Gilden-Arschloecher-1241997/

Elex-Kolumne: Qual der Wahl - Warum bestehen die drei Fraktionen des Rollenspiels nur aus Arschlöchern?“

…in dem klar politisch-populistisch gegen die AFD Stellung bezogen wird, bezeugt eine persönliche Grundhaltung die in dieser Abneigung eher links zu finden ist. Auch der Bezug, "es seien ja alle weiße Männer", etc… lässt tief blicken und ergänzt diesen Eindruck noch weiter. Die Artikel summieren sich aber: Auch zu Risen 3 wurde wegen „Sexismus“ gegen Pyranha Byte gewettert. Oder ein weiterer Artikel war Battlefield 5:

„https://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-...railer-historisch-Rassismus-Sexismus-1257095/



> …Mal abgesehen davon, dass dieser Pawlowsche Beißreflex an sich schon fragwürdig ist und in den meisten Fällen genutzt wird, um eigenes sexistisches Verhalten oder solches in Medien und Medienprodukten zu legitimieren...


…


> ...Aber man muss wieder und wieder und wieder Widerstand leisten, um zu zeigen, dass die um ein Vielfaches größere, aber zu oft schweigende Mehrheit Sexismus, Rassismus und Co. deutlich ablehnt..."



Das war jetzt natürlich bei weitem nicht alles, aber viele Artikel der „PCGames“ sind manipulierend, sendungsorientiert, übergriffig und versuchen den Spielern (ob erwachsen oder minderjährig) in ihren privaten Wohnzimmern moralische Stempel aufzudrücken. Damit geht ja nun noch die restriktivere Zensur einher, die bisher in schlimmer Form zum Glück bis jetzt eher bei der „GameStar“ zu finden gewesen war. Ausgleichende konservative Gegenpositionen seitens der Redaktion immer Fehlanzeige. Selbstreflexion: Haben wir ja gesehen:


> „Unsere politische Position kann euch in der Redaktion keiner nennen, weil wir keine haben.“



Entweder war die Aussage naiv, oder glatt gelogen. Ich tendiere zu naiv, weil die „Besseren Menschen“ meist die Moral gepachtet sehen und sich selbst eher nicht mehr kritisieren, wobei ich nicht Toni direkt meine, sondern die Redaktion im mir bekannten Durchschnittsverhalten, die das seit Jahren durchziehen.


Nächstes Thema, dass ich auch zerlegen muss:



> Nevrion schrieb:
> Was kannst du als Frau z.B. nicht was ein Mann an selber Stelle dürfte?“





> Toni schrieb:
> Frauen haben es schwerer eingestellt zu werden, sobald sie in einem Alter sind, wo sie potenziell Kinder kriegen können oder welche haben.“


<- Frauen haben wirtschaftlich geringeren Wert aufgrund dieses "wirtschaftlichen" Risikos. Durch Methoden wie Quotenregelungen der gleicher Lohn für gleiche Arbeit, die den Leistungsgedanken abkoppeln, werden Frauen durch die leistungsfähigeren Männer alimentiert. Sie bekommen finanziell mehr als ihnen zustehen würde.



> Die Medizin ist bei Frauen hinterher, weil medizinische Studien vorwiegend mit männlichen Probanden gemacht werden


<- Der EU-Unisexparagraph der vor ca. 2 Jahrzehnten eingeführt wurde glich die Kosten für Frauen und Männer bei Krankenversicherungen an, obwohl Frauen deutlich höhere Kosten verursachen, öfter beim Arzt sind, die kostenaufwendigeren Probleme haben. Wieder alimentieren Männer die Frauen und werden finanziell und wirtschaftlich geschwächt. Im Grunde schwächt man die Position der Männer in unzähligen, gesetzlichen Punkten. „Bundesministerium für Familie, Senioren, Frauen und Jugend“. Wer ist nicht dabei? Warum bezahle ich meine Steuern für Ministerien die gegen meine Interessen arbeiten? Ich bezahle die Umerziehung der Gesellschaft mit meinem Geld und darf mich dann mit den geschaffenen, menschlichen Werkzeugen anschließend streiten. Heteromänner werden von der eigenen Regierung permanent gedemütigt und merken es oft nicht einmal mehr.

Um das nicht noch ausufernder werden zu lassen, gehe ich nicht auf noch einige andere Punkte ein, die oben geschrieben wurden. Aber mit einer Opferrolle seitens der Frauen oder Minderheiten kommt man bei mir nicht weit.


----------



## Zybba (27. April 2022)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> .


Nutz wenn bitte die Zitatfunktion, dein Text ist so nahezu unbrauchbar.


----------



## Entkryptor (27. April 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nutz wenn bitte die Zitatfunktion, dein Text ist so nahezu unbrauchbar.


Danke. Die Zitatfunktion ist für mich ungelenk, wenn ich aus mehreren Beiträgen Teile herausschneiden möchte. Muss(te) das erst lernen.


----------



## Zybba (27. April 2022)

Danke fürs Anpassen, damit hatte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet!  

So wie du es gemacht hast, kann man leider nicht zu dem Originalpost springen und die jeweiligen Stellen im Kontext sehen. Ist wirklich etwas fummelig anfangs, aber an sich ne gute Funktion.


----------



## McTrevor (28. April 2022)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> …in dem klar politisch-populistisch gegen die AFD Stellung bezogen wird, bezeugt eine persönliche Grundhaltung die in dieser Abneigung eher links zu finden ist.


Äh nein. Auch die breite Mitte der Gesellschaft findet die AFD ganz überwiegend Scheiße. Falls man in der Bubble hängt, ist das natürlich nur schwer mit zu bekommen.



Entkryptor schrieb:


> <- Frauen haben wirtschaftlich geringeren Wert aufgrund dieses "wirtschaftlichen" Risikos. Durch Methoden wie Quotenregelungen der gleicher Lohn für gleiche Arbeit, die den Leistungsgedanken abkoppeln, werden Frauen durch die leistungsfähigeren Männer alimentiert. Sie bekommen finanziell mehr als ihnen zustehen würde.
> 
> <- Der EU-Unisexparagraph der vor ca. 2 Jahrzehnten eingeführt wurde glich die Kosten für Frauen und Männer bei Krankenversicherungen an, obwohl Frauen deutlich höhere Kosten verursachen, öfter beim Arzt sind, die kostenaufwendigeren Probleme haben. Wieder alimentieren Männer die Frauen und werden finanziell und wirtschaftlich geschwächt. Im Grunde schwächt man die Position der Männer in unzähligen, gesetzlichen Punkten. „Bundesministerium für Familie, Senioren, Frauen und Jugend“. Wer ist nicht dabei? Warum bezahle ich meine Steuern für Ministerien die gegen meine Interessen arbeiten? Ich bezahle die Umerziehung der Gesellschaft mit meinem Geld und darf mich dann mit den geschaffenen, menschlichen Werkzeugen anschließend streiten. Heteromänner werden von der eigenen Regierung permanent gedemütigt und merken es oft nicht einmal mehr.
> 
> Um das nicht noch ausufernder werden zu lassen, gehe ich nicht auf noch einige andere Punkte ein, die oben geschrieben wurden. Aber mit einer Opferrolle seitens der Frauen oder Minderheiten kommt man bei mir nicht weit.


Nice. Die Lebensqualität gehört also einzig und allein an den wirtschaftlichen Wert der Person gekoppelt. Das ganze behinderte Kroppzeug gehört dann sicher auch einfach weg, gell? Und so Blümchenberufe wie Sozialarbeiter und Krankenpflege sind ja auch nichts wert. 

Das ist so rückschrittlich wie menschenverachtend.


----------



## Toni (28. April 2022)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Entweder war die Aussage naiv, oder glatt gelogen. Ich tendiere zu naiv, weil die „Besseren Menschen“ meist die Moral gepachtet sehen und sich selbst eher nicht mehr kritisieren, wobei ich nicht Toni direkt meine, sondern die Redaktion im mir bekannten Durchschnittsverhalten, die das seit Jahren durchziehen.


Bitte: Bevor man irgendwelche Anschuldigungen macht, bei sich selbst schauen oder einfach nett nachfragen. 

Diese genannten Artikel sind Kolumnen oder auch Kommentare. Dabei handelt ers sich um eine journalistische Textsorte, wo Autoren, ihre PERSÖNLICHE Meinung wiedergeben. Diese hat nichts mit der politischen Ausrichtung der Redaktion zu tun. 

Zum Rest muss ich sagen, dass ich erschüttert bin. Wie ich sagte, soll der Staat etwaige "Nachteile" für mittelständische und kleine Unternehmen auffangen. Von Überbewertung eines Menschen zu sprechen, weil er das gleiche bekommt wie eine andere Person wirkt auf mich menschenverachtend. Soziale Marktwirtschaft heißt Nachteile ausgleichen und Menschen eine faire Chance im Leben schenken, unabhängig von zufälligen Faktoren, wie hier das Geschlecht. 



Entkryptor schrieb:


> Aber mit einer Opferrolle seitens der Frauen oder Minderheiten kommt man bei mir nicht weit.


Ich weiß nicht, warum hier öfter das Wort Opfferrolle überhaupt fällt. Es hat sich niemand zum Opfer gemacht, nur weil man politische und wirtschaftliche Defizite verschiedener Personengruppen angesprochen hat. 

Zumal du das gleiche in Bezug auf Männer getan hast:


Entkryptor schrieb:


> Wieder alimentieren Männer die Frauen und werden finanziell und wirtschaftlich geschwächt. Im Grunde schwächt man die Position der Männer in unzähligen, gesetzlichen Punkten.


Das wäre nach der gleichen Argumentation auch eine Opferrolle. Eine für mich sehr viel Streitbare, wird meines erachtens die Position vom Mann nicht geschwächt, sondern die von anderen auf ein gleiches Maß angehoben (oder versucht).


----------



## Entkryptor (28. April 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Diese genannten Artikel sind Kolumnen oder auch Kommentare. Dabei handelt ers sich um eine journalistische Textsorte, wo Autoren, ihre PERSÖNLICHE Meinung wiedergeben. Diese hat nichts mit der politischen Ausrichtung der Redaktion zu tun.


Das sind doch Leute, die für die Redaktion arbeiten, oder nicht? Und die Redaktion stellt im Grunde nur eine Richtung an Meinungen dar. Ich habe noch nie von einer anderen Richtung einen Artikel gelesen.



Toni schrieb:


> Zum Rest muss ich sagen, dass ich erschüttert bin. Wie ich sagte, soll der Staat etwaige "Nachteile" für mittelständische und kleine Unternehmen auffangen. Von Überbewertung eines Menschen zu sprechen, weil er das gleiche bekommt wie eine andere Person wirkt auf mich menschenverachtend. Soziale Marktwirtschaft heißt Nachteile ausgleichen und Menschen eine faire Chance im Leben schenken, unabhängig von zufälligen Faktoren, wie hier das Geschlecht.



Nein, ein Unternehmen, das Gesund ist, muss sich selbst tragen können, oder es muss Konkurs anmelden. Die DDR ist pleite gegangen, weil sich die Wirtschaft nie Realitäten stellte und künstlich lange am Leben erhalten wurde. Bei uns sind es die Frauen, die künstlich in der Wirtschaft gehalten werden. Wir Männer bezahlen per zwang die Strukturen, die Frauen finanzielle Unabhängigkeit ermöglichen. Überhaupt nicht in unserem Interesse. Und trotzdem ewige Beschwerden der subventionierten Fraktionen.
Und moralisieren ändert nichts am Kern, sondern lenkt nur ab. Die soziale Marktwirtschaft ist dafür da um ein soziales Netz zur Verfügung zu stellen. Schulausbildung, Gesundheitssystem, etc. Dann ist es vorbei.
Was darüber hinausgeht ist Ideologie, nicht soziale Marktwirtschaft.
Wenn man Nachteile benennt und man klar sagt, dass man wirtschaftlich überbewertet wird, ist das eine (harte) Wahrheit, die man mit Zahlen stützen kann. Hat mit Verachtung gar nichts zu tun. Wahrheit ist oft nicht nett, auch nicht schön. Wahrheit ist Wahrheit.
Frauen haben auch Stärken die Männer nicht haben, nur eben in anderen Bereichen.



Toni schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum hier öfter das Wort Opfferrolle überhaupt fällt. Es hat sich niemand zum Opfer gemacht, nur weil man politische und wirtschaftliche Defizite verschiedener Personengruppen angesprochen hat.


Wenn es nicht angemessen ist und eher zeigt, dass diese Gruppen lediglich den Hals mit meinem Steuergeld nicht voll bekommen, und sich nie aufhören zu beschweren, dann ist das eine gepflegte Opferrolle.
Und wie gesagt: Es geht nicht nur mit Förderung vermeintlich Benachteiligter einher, sondern massiv mit gesetzlicher Behinderung der Leistungsträger um die Kluft zu schließen.



Toni schrieb:


> Zumal du das gleiche in Bezug auf Männer getan hast:


Ich habe auch davon geschrieben, dass es hier in der Redaktion zu den vielen präsentierten, ähnlichen "Meinungen" keine Gegenposition gab. Was ich hier mache ist der winzige Ansatz Gleichgewicht zu schaffen. Ich als einzelne Privatperson, die auch recherchiert, Quellen benennt, gegen Vollzeitkräfte, die dafür Geld bekommen.

Ein Gleichgewicht bei einem Pendel, das z.B. ein Gewicht (rein bildlich) auf der rechten Seite hat, wird nicht ausgeglichen, indem man das Gegengewicht in der Mitte befestigt. Es muss im gleichen Maße, wie Eines rechts angebracht ist auf der linken Seite angehangen werden. Wir haben leider in keinster Weise... Gleichgewicht.  Nicht nur hier, sondern auch sehr allgemein betrachtet in vielen Instanzen.
Es ist also schon verwegen denjenigen dafür zu kritisieren, der ein Minigegengewicht im Vergleich zu schon mehreren in den Brunnen gefallenen Großgewichten anbringt. Zu versuchen da gleich zu ersticken. Die verursachte Wirkung (Schaden) kann man damit sowieso nicht ausgleichen.



McTrevor schrieb:


> Nice. Die Lebensqualität gehört also einzig und allein an den wirtschaftlichen Wert der Person gekoppelt. Das ganze behinderte Kroppzeug gehört dann sicher auch einfach weg, gell? Und so Blümchenberufe wie Sozialarbeiter und Krankenpflege sind ja auch nichts wert.
> 
> Das ist so rückschrittlich wie menschenverachtend.



Die Lebensqualität wurde schon immer durch Steuern und Umverteilung abgefedert, aber die die mehr Leistung bringen, haben natürlich entsprechende Entlohnung verdient. Sonst wären wir Kommunisten. Die die Leistung bringen wären demotiviert, es würde weniger Verdienst, weniger Steuern gezahlt werden und Arm wie Reich hätten alle weniger Lebensqualität. Unterschiede sind wichtig damit der allgemeine Standard hoch bleibt.
Ich spreche hier NICHT von dem Segment der Superreichen, sondern dass man im finanziellen Mittelfeld oft künstlich gezwungen wird eng beieinander zu bleiben, obwohl es von der Leistung nicht gerechtfertig ist.


----------



## Loosa (28. April 2022)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Das sind doch Leute, die für die Redaktion arbeiten, oder nicht? Und die Redaktion stellt im Grunde nur eine Richtung an Meinungen dar. Ich habe noch nie von einer anderen Richtung einen Artikel gelesen.


Wenn alle anderen, die einem Begegnen, in einer andere Richtung unterwegs sind.
Könnte man sich auch fragen, ob man vielleicht selbst der Geisterfahrer ist.

Gesellschaftlicher Konsens, und darum geht es wenn wir von "Mitte" reden, ändert sich mit der Zeit. 



Entkryptor schrieb:


> Nein, ein Unternehmen, das Gesund ist, muss sich selbst tragen können, oder es muss Konkurs anmelden.


Ein Unternehmen steht nie für sich allein. Es bezahlt Angestellte, die konsumieren und Steuern zahlen.

Der Staat ist verpflichtet, helfend einzugreifen. Kohlesubventionen mögen unsinnig gewesen sein wie noch was. Im Gesamtbild. Aber aus hunderttausenden Angestellten mal eben, marktwirtschaftlich sinnvolle, Arbeitslose zu machen kann sich der Staat eben auch nicht leisten.



Entkryptor schrieb:


> Die DDR ist pleite gegangen, weil sich die Wirtschaft nie Realitäten stellte und künstlich lange am Leben erhalten wurde.


DDR war keine Firma. Das Ende hatte weit mehr Gründe als Finanzen.



Entkryptor schrieb:


> Die soziale Marktwirtschaft ist dafür da um ein soziales Netz zur Verfügung zu stellen. Schulausbildung, Gesundheitssystem, etc. Dann ist es vorbei.


Sagst du. Sehe ich anders. Und ist es in Deutschland definitiv. 
Du stellst 'Tatsachen' in den Raum, die bei uns nicht mal existieren.



Entkryptor schrieb:


> Wahrheit ist oft nicht nett, auch nicht schön. Wahrheit ist Wahrheit.


Schwarz und Weiss gibt es in der Natur nicht. Und genauso wenig gibt es 'die' Wahrheit.
Wahrheit liegt absolut im Auge des Betrachters. Bei dem Thema kann ich Paul Watzlawick nur empfehlen. 


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dkrIN3Is1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.








Entkryptor schrieb:


> die die mehr Leistung bringen, haben natürlich entsprechende Entlohnung verdient.


Warum? 

Ich verstehe warum ein Fußballgott Millionen scheffelt. Er erzeugt halt auch entsprechend Kapital für den Club. Ist seine eigentliche Leistung das "Wert"? Finde ich sehr fraglich.

/edit: Mein Security Guard an der Uni war bedeutend leistender. Weit in den 70'ern, 4 Jobs, 7 Tage die Woche, 4 Stunden Schlaf - seit 20 Jahren. Und hat trotzdem gerade so seine Familie ernähren können (USA, kaum soziales Netz).


----------



## Entkryptor (28. April 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wenn alle anderen, die einem Begegnen, in einer andere Richtung unterwegs sind.
> Könnte man sich auch fragen, ob man vielleicht selbst der Geisterfahrer ist.


Auf den Spruch, GENAU diesen Spruch habe ich gewartet. Leider ist das in diversen Fragen kein Indikator mehr. Oder um es auch mit einem anderen Spruch zu kontern: "Scheiße muss nicht schmecken, nur weil Millionen Fliegen anderer Meinung sind."


Loosa schrieb:


> Gesellschaftlicher Konsens, und darum geht es wenn wir von "Mitte" reden, ändert sich mit der Zeit.


Es ist ein Unterschied ob diese Veränderung der Mitte kulturell auf natürliche Weise entstanden ist, oder durch künstliche, massive Eingriffe. Deshalb ist die wahre Mitte nicht im aktuellen Augenblick zu sehen, sondern im langen, historischen Kontext, der Ausschläge deutlich macht.



Loosa schrieb:


> Ein Unternehmen steht nie für sich allein. Es bezahlt Angestellte, die konsumieren und Steuern zahlen.


Das soll wohl einer meiner Aussagen widersprechen, aber ich weiß nicht welcher. Das sehe ich nicht anders.



Loosa schrieb:


> Der Staat ist verpflichtet, helfend einzugreifen. Kohlesubventionen mögen unsinnig gewesen sein wie noch was. Im Gesamtbild. Aber aus hunderttausenden Angestellten mal eben, marktwirtschaftlich sinnvolle, Arbeitslose zu machen kann sich der Staat eben auch nicht leisten.



Der Staat ist überhaupt nicht "verpflichtet" einzugreifen. Bei so vielen Eingriffen gab es immer Diskussionen. Holzmann-Rettung durch Schröder. Staatlicher Opel-Kauf ja oder nein während zu Gutenbergs Zeiten, etc... 
Der Staat leistet die Grundsatzsicherung. Dass die Leute was zu beißen haben, wenn sie auf der Straße sind.
Man erklärt so schnell mal eben was zu einer Pflicht...



Loosa schrieb:


> DDR war keine Firma. Das Ende hatte weit mehr Gründe als Finanzen.


Ja hatte es, dennoch war die wirtschaftliche Lage ein sehr primärer Faktor.





> Entkryptor schrieb:
> Die soziale Marktwirtschaft ist dafür da um ein soziales Netz zur Verfügung zu stellen. Schulausbildung, Gesundheitssystem, etc. Dann ist es vorbei.





Loosa schrieb:


> Sagst du. Sehe ich anders. Und ist es in Deutschland definitiv.
> Du stellst 'Tatsachen' in den Raum, die bei uns nicht mal existieren.


Gut, das ist schwierig genau auseinander zu friemeln. Ich versuche es so zu erklären: Dient der Staat mit dem Steuergeld der Verfolgung einer Ideologie und nicht der Freiheit auf dem Markt mit sozialem Ausgleich, verlässt er den Bereich der sozialen Marktwirtschaft.




> Entkryptor schrieb:
> Wahrheit ist oft nicht nett, auch nicht schön. Wahrheit ist Wahrheit.





Loosa schrieb:


> Schwarz und Weiss gibt es in der Natur nicht. Und genauso wenig gibt es 'die' Wahrheit.
> Wahrheit liegt absolut im Auge des Betrachters. Bei dem Thema kann ich Paul Watzlawick nur empfehlen.


Ja, auch mit diesem Argument habe ich gerechnet, als ich das schrieb.  Und ja, Realität und Wahrheit sind oft zwei paar Schuhe. Ist mir bewusst. Aber auch die Wahrheit kann sich mit der Realität decken.



Loosa schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Ich verstehe warum ein Fußballgott Millionen scheffelt. Er erzeugt halt auch entsprechend Kapital für den Club. Ist seine eigentliche Leistung das "Wert"? Finde ich sehr fraglich.



Ich habe explizit zu solchen Fällen obig geschrieben:
"Ich spreche hier NICHT von dem Segment der Superreichen, sondern ..."


----------



## Loosa (29. April 2022)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Auf den Spruch, GENAU diesen Spruch habe ich gewartet. Leider ist das in diversen Fragen kein Indikator mehr. Oder um es auch mit einem anderen Spruch zu kontern: "Scheiße muss nicht schmecken, nur weil Millionen Fliegen anderer Meinung sind."


War ein lockerer Spruch meinerseits. Mit allen Krücken daran. Aber Sinn dahinter. Den ich dann noch klarstellte, btw.
Einfach irgendwas anderes, genauso krückiges zu erwidern find' ich ein bisschen schade.

Wenn ein guter Teil der Meinungslandschaft zu müffeln scheint, hab' ich gestern vielleicht auch einfach nur zu viel Bohnen gegessen.



Entkryptor schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied ob diese Veränderung der Mitte kulturell auf natürliche Weise entstanden ist, oder durch künstliche, massive Eingriffe.


Du überschätzt uns Menschen aber sowas von. Die gesammelte Dummheit, besonders als Masse, ist alltäglich und überall zu finden. Und das soll auch noch irgendwer so lenken? Da bin ich dann raus.


----------



## MarcHammel (29. April 2022)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Das war jetzt natürlich bei weitem nicht alles, aber viele Artikel der „PCGames“ sind manipulierend, sendungsorientiert, übergriffig und versuchen den Spielern (ob erwachsen oder minderjährig) in ihren privaten Wohnzimmern moralische Stempel aufzudrücken.


Der Leser ist immer aktiver Rezipient. Er entscheidet selbst, ob er das gelesene annimmt oder nicht. Von Übergriffigkeit kann hier keine Rede sein.



Entkryptor schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied ob diese Veränderung der Mitte kulturell auf natürliche Weise entstanden ist, oder durch künstliche, massive Eingriffe. Deshalb ist die wahre Mitte nicht im aktuellen Augenblick zu sehen, sondern im langen, historischen Kontext, der Ausschläge deutlich macht.


Was bedeutet "auf natürliche Weise"? Kultur ist menschengemacht und wächst nicht auf Bäumen. Kultur ist eine menschliche Konstruktion. Und in der Geschichte gab es immer wieder Momente des sozio-kulturellen Umschwungs, die von einigen Wenigen forciert wurden. Oft genug zum Schlechten, natürlich. Aber auch oft zum Guten. Siehe Gleichberechtigung der Frau. Da ist nicht die Mehrheit auf die Straße gegangen. Das war eine Minderheit, die das durchgeboxt hat. 

Veränderungen müssen natürlich erstmal durchgedrückt werden. Es müssen Anreize geschaffen werden und es muss darüber gesprochen werden. Notfalls auch harsch. Zeit braucht es lediglich, bis die Gesellschaft diese Veränderungen angenommen hat. Oder glaubst du allen ernstes, dass jeder sofort damit einverstanden war, dass Frauen plötzlich wählen durften oder ohne Erlaubnis ihres Mannes arbeiten oder Auto fahren durften? Nein, das wurde durchgedrückt, forciert und es brauchte Zeit, bis das endlich mal angenommen wurde.


----------



## McTrevor (29. April 2022)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Die Lebensqualität wurde schon immer durch Steuern und Umverteilung abgefedert, aber die die mehr Leistung bringen, haben natürlich entsprechende Entlohnung verdient. Sonst wären wir Kommunisten. Die die Leistung bringen wären demotiviert, es würde weniger Verdienst, weniger Steuern gezahlt werden und Arm wie Reich hätten alle weniger Lebensqualität. Unterschiede sind wichtig damit der allgemeine Standard hoch bleibt.
> Ich spreche hier NICHT von dem Segment der Superreichen, sondern dass man im finanziellen Mittelfeld oft künstlich gezwungen wird eng beieinander zu bleiben, obwohl es von der Leistung nicht gerechtfertig ist.


Definiere "Leistung".

Heutzutage wohlhabend oder reich zu werden hat nichts mit Leistung zu tun, sondern mit Erben und Zinseszins (bei den derzeitigen Zinsen natürlich nicht im Wortsinne, aber ich meine generell Einkünfte durch Kapital und/oder Eigentum). Da kannst Du Dir ein Leben lang mit "Leistung" den Hintern abwischen und kommst da nicht gegen an. Und ja, auch hier gibt es natürlich einzelne glückliche Ausnahmen. Aber es braucht heute niemand mehr so zu tun, als wenn wir noch die glücklichen Boomer-Jahre haben und Arbeit und Fleiß ein verlässlicher Weg zu Wohlstand sind.

Und das hat nichts, absolut nichts mit der "Alimentierung" von Frauengehältern zu tun.


----------



## MarcHammel (29. April 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Definiere "Leistung".
> 
> Heutzutage wohlhabend oder reich zu werden hat nichts mit Leistung zu tun, sondern mit Erben und Zinseszins (bei den derzeitigen Zinsen natürlich nicht im Wortsinne, aber ich meine generell Einkünfte durch Kapital). Da kannst Du Dir ein Leben lang mit "Leistung" den Hintern abwischen und kommst da nicht gegen an. Und ja, auch hier gibt es natürlich einzelne glückliche Ausnahmen. Aber es braucht heute niemand mehr so zu tun, als wenn wir noch die glücklichen Boomer-Jahre haben und Arbeit und Fleiß ein verlässlicher Weg zu Wohlstand sind.


Abgesehen davon, dass nicht nach Leistung bezahlt wird, sondern nach Verantwortung. Und Verantwortliche können einen großen Teil ihrer Aufgaben deligieren. Bedeutet: Die Person muss weniger leisten. 

Und selbst das mit der Verantwortung ist schon sehr optimistisch meinerseits.


----------



## McTrevor (29. April 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass nicht nach Leistung bezahlt wird, sondern nach Verantwortung. Und Verantwortliche können einen großen Teil ihrer Aufgaben deligieren. Bedeutet: Die Person muss weniger leisten.
> 
> Und selbst das mit der Verantwortung ist schon sehr optimistisch meinerseits.


Ja, zumal ein Scheitern in der Verantwortungsrolle selten persönliche Konsequenzen hat. Man wird also für ein Risiko entlohnt, welches kaum existiert.


----------



## Worrel (29. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Der grundsätzliche Gedanke, dass man Rassismus oder Diskriminierung nach Hautfarben oder anderen Merkmalen nach einer Schwere sortiert, ist Gedankengut einer bestimmten politischen Richtung, und das ist nicht unbedingt eine, die ich in einer offenen, freiheitlichen, demokratischen Gesellschaft begrüßen würde.


Es geht nicht um das "Sortieren", sondern um das schlichte Darstellen der gesellschaftlichen Realitäten.

Schwarze und Frauen sind nun mal deutlich öfter wegen eben diesen Personenmerkmalen Opfer, während das bei Weißen und Männern deutlich seltener vorkommt.

Daher ist es nachvollziehbar, daß man erst mal "dort löscht, wo es brennt", auch wenn man auf lange Sicht besser beraten wäre, gegen Hatespeech aller Couleur vorzugehen.


----------



## Nevrion (29. April 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das "Sortieren", sondern um das schlichte Darstellen der gesellschaftlichen Realitäten.
> 
> Schwarze und Frauen sind nun mal deutlich öfter wegen eben diesen Personenmerkmalen Opfer, während das bei Weißen und Männern deutlich seltener vorkommt.
> 
> Daher ist es nachvollziehbar, daß man erst mal "dort löscht, wo es brennt", auch wenn man auf lange Sicht besser beraten wäre, gegen Hatespeech aller Couleur vorzugehen.


Das mit dem Sortieren hatten wir schon geklärt und bedarf eigentlicher keiner weiteren Aufarbeitung.

Ergänzen möchte ich hier aber noch, dass ich nach wie vor nicht in Ordnung finde, dass hier so ein Opfervergleich aufgemacht wird.
Das Mantra "öfter Opfer sein" suggeriert irgendwie schon, dass der jeweilige Rest der Gesellschaft Scheiße ist und man den armen Minderheiten absichtlich oder unabsichtlich schlechtes antut. Natürlich sind Frauen öfter Opfer von Sexualverbrechen, weil sie den Tätern - vorwiegend Männern - auch öfter körperlich deutlich unterlegen sind. Natürlich werden ausländisch aussehende Menschen öfter nach ihrer Herkunft gefragt als Weiße, weil Weiß sein in diesem Breitgrad der Erde nun mal normal und üblich ist.
Für vieles gibt es rationale Faktoren, die automatisch dazu führen, dass etwas überproportinal ist, aber deswegen sollte man doch nicht eine Gruppe von Menschen einer anderen gegenüber bevorteilen, so dass am Ende raus kommt "Scheiß Frau sagen = Bann", "Scheiß Mann sagen = geht klar". Wenn man so etwas nämlich bewusst oder unbewusst normalisiert, dann haben wir keinen gesunden Umgang mehr miteinander in diesem Land.


----------



## Worrel (29. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Für vieles gibt es rationale Faktoren, die automatisch dazu führen, dass etwas überproportinal ist, ...


Es mag Faktoren geben, die erklären, warum es in der momentanen gesellschaftlichen Struktur so ist, wie es gerade ist
Aber es gibt keine sinnvollen Erklärungen dafür, wieso wir nicht versuchen sollten, das Leben für alle gleich angenehm zu machen.


> Das Mantra "öfter Opfer sein" suggeriert irgendwie schon, dass der jeweilige Rest der Gesellschaft Scheiße ist und man den armen Minderheiten absichtlich oder unabsichtlich schlechtes antut.


Ähm nein, "öfter Opfer sein" beschreibt einfach einen statistisches Ergebnis. 
Lediglich das Bauen eines Hufeisen Argumentes zieht daraus Nachteile für den Rest der Gesellschaft.


Nevrion schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Frauen öfter Opfer von Sexualverbrechen, weil sie den Tätern - vorwiegend Männern - auch öfter körperlich deutlich unterlegen sind. ...
> aber deswegen sollte man doch nicht eine Gruppe von Menschen einer anderen gegenüber bevorteilen, so dass am Ende raus kommt "Scheiß Frau sagen = Bann", "Scheiß Mann sagen = geht klar".
> Wenn man so etwas nämlich bewusst oder unbewusst normalisiert, dann haben wir keinen gesunden Umgang mehr miteinander in diesem Land.


Sexualverbrechen vs "Scheiß Frau" sagen - ein nicht gerade geringer Unterschied.

Davon ab verstehe ich nicht, was "Scheiß Frau" sagen mit deren durchschnittlicher körperlicher Unterlegenheit zu tun haben soll ...


----------



## Nevrion (30. April 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es mag Faktoren geben, die erklären, warum es in der momentanen gesellschaftlichen Struktur so ist, wie es gerade ist
> Aber es gibt keine sinnvollen Erklärungen dafür, wieso wir nicht versuchen sollten, das Leben für alle gleich angenehm zu machen.


Das Problem dabei ist aber, dass beim Versuch, das Leben für alle gleich angenehm zu machen, es mit den derzeitigen Methoden es immer darin endet, dass eine Minderheit immer mehr bevorteilt wird als eine andere oder gar die Mehrheit. Wie sowas aussieht, merkt man ja bereits in den USA. Erschießt dort ein Schwarzer einen Weißen, ist das kaum der Rede wert, erschießt dort ein Weißer einen Schwarzen ist es mindestens ein schlimmer Fall von Rassismus.



Worrel schrieb:


> Sexualverbrechen vs "Scheiß Frau" sagen - ein nicht gerade geringer Unterschied.
> 
> Davon ab verstehe ich nicht, was "Scheiß Frau" sagen mit deren durchschnittlicher körperlicher Unterlegenheit zu tun haben soll ...


Okay, dann versuch ich es noch mal zu erklären. Andere, einfachere Worte. Nur weil Frauen häufiger Opfer von Sexualverbrechen werden, ermächtigt das diese nicht, ungestraft abfälliger über Männer reden zu können als Männer dies umgekehrt dürften. (so wie im Artikel ja dargestellt) Das ist natürlich nur ein exemplarisches Szenario und es fallen immer noch mehr Faktoren in so etwas rein, aber wenn aus Schutzinteresse einer Gruppe eine Bevorteilung ensteht, dann haben wir ein gesellschaftliches Problem.


----------



## Worrel (30. April 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist aber, dass beim Versuch, das Leben für alle gleich angenehm zu machen, es mit den derzeitigen Methoden es immer darin endet, dass eine Minderheit immer mehr bevorteilt wird ...


Ach, bekommen Frauen inzwischen mehr Lohn als Männer...?


Nevrion schrieb:


> Okay, dann versuch ich es noch mal zu erklären. Andere, einfachere Worte. Nur weil Frauen häufiger Opfer von Sexualverbrechen werden, ermächtigt das diese nicht, ungestraft abfälliger über Männer reden zu können als Männer dies umgekehrt dürften. (so wie im Artikel ja dargestellt) Das ist natürlich nur ein exemplarisches Szenario und es fallen immer noch mehr Faktoren in so etwas rein, aber wenn aus Schutzinteresse einer Gruppe eine Bevorteilung ensteht, dann haben wir ein gesellschaftliches Problem.


Generell ermächtigt sie das nicht dazu - aber wie du ja vorher sagtest: 


Nevrion schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Frauen öfter Opfer von Sexualverbrechen, weil sie den Tätern - vorwiegend Männern - auch öfter körperlich deutlich unterlegen sind.


Daraus folgt, daß Männer nun mal öfter Sexualstraftäter sind als Frauen, was wiederum Behauptungen wie "Männer sind Schweine" wahrer sein lässt als das gegenteilige Pendant "Frauen sind Säue", weil es eben streng genommen bei den Männern mit einer größeren Wahrscheinlichkeit zutreffend ist und daher weniger abfällig als bei der Bemerkung über Frauen.

Die Realität ist - wie eigentlich immer, so auch hier - deutlich komplexer, so daß man NIE einen absoluten Gleichstand erhalten wird.
Dennoch kann man sich als Gesellschaft Mühe geben, sich der Gleichbehandlung aller anzunähern.

- oder man macht halt lauter Hufeisenschauplätze auf, statt sich mit dem eigentlichen Problem zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Nevrion (1. Mai 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach, bekommen Frauen inzwischen mehr Lohn als Männer...?


Nein, aber per Quote besetzen sie unter anderem Positionen, die sie auf Grund ihres Geschlechts erhalten, nicht auf Grund ihrer Fähigkeiten.



Worrel schrieb:


> Daraus folgt, daß Männer nun mal öfter Sexualstraftäter sind als Frauen, was wiederum Behauptungen wie "Männer sind Schweine" wahrer sein lässt als das gegenteilige Pendant "Frauen sind Säue", weil es eben streng genommen bei den Männern mit einer größeren Wahrscheinlichkeit zutreffend ist und daher weniger abfällig als bei der Bemerkung über Frauen.
> 
> Die Realität ist - wie eigentlich immer, so auch hier - deutlich komplexer, so daß man NIE einen absoluten Gleichstand erhalten wird.
> Dennoch kann man sich als Gesellschaft Mühe geben, sich der Gleichbehandlung aller anzunähern.
> ...


Das ist ja gerade das Absurdum. Weil von 30 Millionen Männern 10.000 Sexualstraftäter werden (die Zahlen dienen nur zur Veranschaulichung des Prinzips) ist es ok, Frauen gegenüber Männern einen Blankoschein auszustellen?
Ich stimme dir ja gerne zu, dass man versuchen sollte, eine Gleichbehandlung herzustellen, aber der Artikel selbst, zeigt doch, dass es eben diese nicht gibt und das vom Autor auch noch als Nachvollziehbar dargestellt wurde. Mit diesem Anspruch fürchte ich, wird man so eine Gleichheit nicht schaffen können.


----------



## Worrel (1. Mai 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Nein, aber per Quote besetzen sie unter anderem Positionen, die sie auf Grund ihres Geschlechts erhalten, nicht auf Grund ihrer Fähigkeiten.


Das stimmt, eine Quote, die erfüllt werden muß und somit das Geschlecht über die Fähigkeiten stellt, ist nicht die optimale Lösung. Aber eine bessere haben wir momentan noch nicht bzw. hat sie sich noch nicht durchgesetzt.



Nevrion schrieb:


> Das ist ja gerade das Absurdum. Weil von 30 Millionen Männern 10.000 Sexualstraftäter werden (die Zahlen dienen nur zur Veranschaulichung des Prinzips) ist es ok, Frauen gegenüber Männern einen Blankoschein auszustellen?


Wer redet von einem Blankoschein?
Ich sagte nur, daß es bei Männern _wahrscheinlicher _ist und daher in konkreten Fällen durchaus angebrachter sein _könnte_, Männer als Schweine zu bezeichnen als Frauen als Säue.


Nevrion schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir ja gerne zu, dass man versuchen sollte, eine Gleichbehandlung herzustellen, aber der Artikel selbst, zeigt doch, dass es eben diese nicht gibt und das vom Autor auch noch als Nachvollziehbar dargestellt wurde. Mit diesem Anspruch fürchte ich, wird man so eine Gleichheit nicht schaffen können.


Ein Artikel wie dieser ist nur eine Meinung im Meer der Meinungsvielfalt und ein Artikel in einem PC Spiele Magazin wird nicht ausschlaggebend oder repräsentativ sein für die Geschichte der Verwirklichung von Frauenrechten.
Es ist aber sinnvoll, das Problem anzusprechen, auch wenn dadurch nur ein paar Leser mal ihre grauen Zellen zu dem Thema beschäftigen.


----------



## arrgh (1. Mai 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das stimmt, eine Quote, die erfüllt werden muß und somit das Geschlecht über die Fähigkeiten stellt, ist nicht die optimale Lösung. Aber eine bessere haben wir momentan noch nicht bzw. hat sie sich noch nicht durchgesetzt.


Richtig, deshalb muss man diesen Weg konsequent weitergehen und endlich eine verpflichtende Frauenquote bei der Müllabfuhr, den Straßenkehrern und den Bauarbeitern einführen. Das sind nämlich einerseits äußerst sichtbare Berufsbilder und andererseits absolute Männerdomänen. Das können wir so nicht stehen lassen!


----------

